# Con Moto Chapter I - Cellos



## Cory Pelizzari (May 4, 2018)

Get it here: http://performancesamples.com/conmoto-cellos/#description


----------



## Brendon Williams (May 4, 2018)

Wow, what a well-done review! Nice work, and thank you!


----------



## ghandizilla (May 4, 2018)

I really like how playable it is and how dry it can get. I also like how you compare the performance legato of Spitfire and Con Moto : it shows the value of having recorded players in-performance.

I'm not super-convinced by the fast lines though. Nevertheless, I believe expressions such as "louré" are easily manageable with Con Moto, which is IMO the big interest here  Still hesitating to pull the trigger on this one, since I may need this added expressivity.


----------



## Leo (May 4, 2018)

Thanks Cory for a truly informative review!


----------



## sostenuto (May 4, 2018)

End-to-end; a most professional, informative, succinct, enjoyable library review. 
I now watch carefully for every new presentation.
Well done !!


----------



## MusicIstheBest (May 4, 2018)

I've also been thoroughly enjoying your reviews. Excellent presentations.


----------



## Kroneis (May 16, 2018)

Awesome review. Straight forward and no fluff. Please keep doing these!


----------



## tonaliszt (May 16, 2018)

This is how you do a review. Thank you.


----------

